# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Strzelanie, bóle stawów, rozłam psychiczny..

## Forti

Odczuwam bóle głównie w kolanach i odcinku dolnym kręgosłupa od wielu miesięcy. Strzelają kostki, kolana, czasami biodra, prawe boli przy kości wystającej (?), kręgosłup, kark, barki łokcie i nadgarstki od nie dawna - kilku tygodniu może.. Bole są w sumie rzadko, ale przeszkadza to. Biegałem sporo, po 10 godzin na budowie chodziłem na biegi 20-30 minutowe. obecnie prace mam cały czas na nogach (pracownik stancji benzynowej).

Jem głównie jajka, pije kakao z mlekiem, tosty z żółym serem. Czasami pomidory, ziemniaki i mięso bardzo rzadko.. od czasu do czasu jakis batonik czy cos. Pije głównie wode. Strasznie mało jej, jestem duuzym nie jadkiem.. nadgarstek prawy strzela gdy ruszam nawet góra dół, łokcie czasami, barki itp. Dużo wisze na drążku, pompki, jakis czas na siłownie chodziłem. Nie biegam od 7-8 miesięcy. Mam strasznie załamaną psyche przez to.. nie moge normalnie funkcjonowac, mysle o głupotach. Ortopeda stwierdził że "przejdzie", miękka rzepka, zapisał laser i pole, nie pomogło oczywiście. 
Na co mam zwrócic największą uwage?


Lekarz stwierdził że biodro minie samo - faktycznie czasami znika, przeskakuje coś przy stawaniu na jednej nodze, taki ruch określony. W barku lewym również kośc przed szyją jakby, od barka do szyji z przodu skacze (?)

----------


## TomaszK

Powiedz ile masz lat.

----------


## Forti

20 na chwile obecną.

----------


## TomaszK

ból kolan stały? nasila się w nocy, nad ranem, przed snem? były robione badania?

----------


## Forti

Zdjęcie rtg lewego, nic nie wykazało niby, ja sie nie znam. Nasila się różnie, z reguły nad prawą rzepką, podczas chodzenia. Przy bieganiu (biegam od palców od pól roku, raz na 1-2 tygodnie) nie boli nic. W lewej nodze rzadko kiedy, zwłaszcza ostatnio. Kiedyś na budowie niosłem z kolegą zagęszczarke 120kg, szedłem tyłem i był lekki stopień, podniosłem się wraz z 60-70kg obciążeniem na lewej nodze. Bolało 2 dni lekko, ale przeszło. Obecnie strzelają przy każdym ruchu po krótkiej chwili przerwie oby dwa kolana, boli jedynie prawe.. przy kostce prawej od zewnętrznej strony przeskakują mi ściągna (?) na kości wystającej. W kolanie prawym czuc jak nad rzepką po zewnętrznej stronie przesuwa się ścięgna, łączenia, nie wiem, nie znam się. W każdym razie nie przyjemne uczucie.

----------


## TomaszK

strzelanie stawów, to może nie mieć wpływu, ponieważ w tym wieku to bardzo częste schorzenie, aczkolwiek z reguły nic nie oznacza. Ból kolan po przeciążeniu, ma chyba jedno wytłumaczenie. Czy miałeś kiedyś jakieś obrzęki, kub teraz jest? Czy Było  RTG kręgosłupa, czy zdiagnozowano skoliozę, czy były robione badania krwi?

----------


## Forti

Lekarz rodzinny stwierdził skoliozę, a drugi że koślawe nogi lekko. Kręgosłupa nie było rtg ani badań krwi. Jeden zapisał mi majamil oraz mydocalm, pomogło chwilowo. Kręgosłup słabo boli. Żadnych obrzęków. A przeskakiwanie czegoś z barku do łokcia, jakby wiązadeł czy coś, to normalne? Przez jakiś czas miałem rwe kulszową.

----------


## TomaszK

powinieneś zrobić morfologię + OB i CRP. Czy na skoliozę były rehabilitacje? jest ból podczas przeskakiwania?

----------


## Forti

Nie było rehabilitacji, skolioza lekka, niby nie przeszkadzająca. Nie czuje bóly, jedynie w kolanach, ale nawet przy prostowaniu, kiedy naciskam lekko dłonią rzepke od góry i przeskakuje żadnego bólu. W nadgarstu po chwili kręcenia prawym boli ale ze zmęczenia bardziej. A tak barki czasami, zwłaszcza lewy ostatnio przy podnoszeniu, oraz jakby zakwasy w okolicy łopatek. OB i CRP, gdzie na to, co to jest, koszta z badaniem krwi?

----------


## TomaszK

OB kosztuje jakieś 5zł o CRP nie wiem dokładnie, ale dobrze będzie jeśli pójdziesz do swojego lekarza i poprosisz go o te badania. są to badania które stwierdzą czy masz stan zapalny w stawach. Nie przeciążyłeś ich?

----------


## Forti

na budowie, ponad pół roku temu pracowałem 10 tygodni, szybciej przez prawie rok jako kierowca w materiałach budowlanych, często ręczny rozładunek palet gazobetonu, cementu, bloczków betonowych, zbrojenia. Na budowie całe dni rozbiórka domu, wynoszenie gruzów, cięzkie maszyny do kucia, młoty 5kg itp. potem biegi w pewnie złych butach. Więc mogłem.. ale aż tak długo by to sie utrzymywało? Pojde do lekarza po niedzieli

----------


## TomaszK

nieleczone schorzenia trwają długo. udaj się do lekarza.

----------


## Forti

pojawiło się coś nie zręcznego z tyłu kolana, od wewnętrznej strony - ścięgna które łączy kości (tak z obrazków wynika ..) przeskakuje mocno, i boli przy podnoszeniu nogi w kolanie, czasami przy chodze, przy wchodzeniu przy schodach również. mam wrażenie że jest lekko napuchnięte oraz dziwnie ciepłe, często leje na kolana zimną wode pod prysznicem, w to miejsce wogóle nie czuje że jest zimna...

Jutro ide robic zdjęcia kolan i prosto do ortopedy

----------


## Forti

O to moje wyniki:

oc 2mm/godzin.
CRP <0.3 mg/l

Mam wyniki morfologii, wszystko w normie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 17 lat i dokładnie te same objawy, nawet w przypadku barków i kolan... Pojawiły się one wraz z chrupaniem poszczególnych części szkieletu, między innymi szyi, po dwóch miesiącach ciężkiej pracy, podczas której fizycznie obciążałek mocno całe ciało... Życie coraz bardziej mi się sypie, byłem u lekarza, ale tylko z objawami, dotyczącymi barków, najpierw zdiagnozowal naderwanie miesnia nadgrzebie iowego obu łopatek, a po 3 tygodniach brania Structuum i nieobciazania barkow,  naderwanie obrąbków barkowych. Z wysportowanego, ważącego 77 kilogramówi przy 171 cm wzrostu kulturysy i fightera  stałem się mętem, który ledwo może biegać... Nie mam pieniędzy na lczenie w ośrodku, w którym nie wyłożyliby na mnie ch*ja, a ta banda złodzieji z nfz zmusza mnie do czeka ia na rezonans jednego barku rok, albo placenie 550 zl, ktorych nie mam... Nie  życzę tego nikomu, z dnia na dzień jest coraz gorzej, a ja czuję się uwięziony we własnym ciele, pozbawiony pasji i możliwości pracy fizycznej...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz dokładnie tak samo jak ja wszystkie wyniki w normie a wszystko mi strzela zgrzyta chrupie i na dodatek boli. Już dwa lata odbijam sie od drzwi do drzwi i nikt nie umie powiedzieć co mi dolega

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 46 lat  pracuje  na   budowie  ponad  20 przez   ostatnie   3-4  lata   odczuwam   to   samo co  przedmowcy, na  kregoslupje   to  moge   strzelac  nonstop  to   samo  prawa  kostka   i  prawy   bark ogolnie   wszystkie   stawy   mnie   bola  mam   skolioze   i   zwyrodnienia   na  koncach   kregow  czy  jak  to   sie   fachowo  nazywa ,  lekarze  zalecaja   zmiane  pracy   i   spokojniejszy  tryb   zycia  .najgorsze   bole  mam  rano ,ledwie   wstaje  z  lozka  po  godzinie  jak  sie  rozruszam  troche   puszcza  nieraz  boli  caly   dzien. Znow   pozwiedzam  przychodnie i  pewnie  dalej  nic  nie   pomoze .pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłem ostatnio na oddziale reumatologi aby ustalić od czego to wszystko tak przeskakuje i strzela w każdym stawie. 
Niestety 10 dni różnych badań z krwi i prześwietleń nic nie wniosły. 
Ja czuję się różnie, czasami lepiej a czasami gorzej. Też tak macie że jeden dzień jakby wszystko bardzej strzelało a na drugi dzień trochę mniej? Najbardziej przeszkadza mi jak śpię i przekrecam głowę w drugą stronę to tak jakbym miał w kregosłupie piasek zamiast mazi, czasem potrafi mnie to obudzić. Bardzo was proszę jak ktoś ustali z czego mogą być takie dolegliwość to niech napisze, bo czuję się coraz gorzej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Babcia mi kiedyś opowiadała , ze jak była młoda to strzelała koścmi/stawami . teraz odczuwa z tego powodu bol. Widocznie stawy nie są już tak sprawne . Bierze arthroblock forte , i dzięki temu może np ugnieść ciasto bez bólu czy pobawić się z wnukami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobny problem jak przedmówcy

Rok temu biegałem po lesie. Po 2 tygodniach obrałem za duży dystans, wróciłem do domu czułem ból w kolanach. Oczywiście myślę - odpocznę, minie jak zawsze...ból nie minął. Na przestrzeni ostatniego roku byłem u kilku ortopedów i reumatologów. Mechaniczna budowa kolana w porządku. RTG nie wykazało problemów. Od reumatologa usłyszałem: Pan nie jest mój - nie mam zapalenia stawów, reumatyzmu itp. W październiku i kwietniu miałem zabiegi: jonofereze, magnesy, lasery itp. Nic. Na początku tego roku zauważyłem ból w stawie łokciowym przy podnoszeniu wody z półki w sklepie (ten sam ból, który czuje w kolanach) po około miesiącu zaczęły mi strzelać praktycznie wszystkie stawy, zaczęło się od kolan. Obecnie podczas snu gdy się przekręcam czuje barki, biodra, kręgosłup, mostek, nadgarstki, kostki. 

Morfologia oczywiście była robiona, wyniki w normie, jedynie Alat miałem podwyższony (52/norma49), CRP - 4/<10. Może być to wynik spożywania alkoholu i długotrwałego stosowania leków typu Arthoblock itp.

Doszedłem do wniosku, że przyczyną może być dieta. od 3 lat nie jadłem mięsa. Wróciłem do mięsa. 2 miesiące temu odstawiłem alkohol (zauważyłem, że po weekendowych maratonach muszę odpoczywać około tygodnia by nie czuć tak silnego bólu przy poruszaniu) uzupełniam magnez oraz kupiłem żelatyne w proszku niemieckiej firmy Abtei. Ból nadal występuje, nie mogę długo stać i chodzić, czuje ból. Przy każdej okazji szukam miejsca aby usiąść. 

Z człowieka, który całe życie był aktywny fizycznie (piłka nożna, siatkówka, deskorolka) w pewnym momencie myślałem jedynie o zakupie kuli lub laski. Mam 26 lat. 

Czy ktoś jest w stanie chociaż naprowadzić cokolwiek, co to może być itp. 
Jestem w trakcie umawiania wizyty u Neurologa oraz dokładnego zbadania wątroby (HCV,HCB) oraz boreliozy (dla pewności)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam dokładnie to samo codziennie borykam się z bólem wszystkie stawy mi przeskakuja strzelaja kolana chrupia jak chipsy i zaden lekarz nie wie co mi jest. Mówią że to jakaś patologia chrząstki ale jaka to nie wiedzą z miesiąca na miesiąc czuję się coraz gorzej a mam dopiero 35 lat. Nich ktoś mi pomoże bo w końcu padne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy to może borelioza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie po Staremu dalej wszystko minie boli i strzela, nowe badania nic nie wnoszą jedynie Igg jersini wysokie i igg clamidia pneumonia wysokie, ale lekarz twierdzi że to normalne i że każdy tak ma co już się kiedyś spotkał z tymi bakteriami. w klasach igm wszystko w normie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie to samo. Bez większych zmian. 
Badania Elisa i Western Blot na Borelioze - nie wykryto. Zapobiegawczo pije herbatę z czystka. Podobno Borelioza jest chorobą trudną do wykrycia, nie zawsze wychodzi w badaniach. 

W przyszły poniedziałek kolejne badania. Porwałem się na rezonans stawu kolanowego.Zobaczę czy cokolwiek to pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To napisz proszę czy rezonans coś wniósł ja też pije czystka ale czy pomaga to trudno powiedzieć bo i tak wszystkie stawy mnie bolą.  Raz boli bark potem kolano kręgosłup i tak krąży ten ból a ja już nim jestem zdrowo zmęczony i nie mam pomysłu co dalej. Chyba zarejestruje się do zakaznika bo reumatolog tez już nie ma pomysłu co to może być. Zrobiłem ostatnio morfologie i ob jak by to powiedzieć wyszła jak zyleta nie ma się do czego przyczepić. Może wypowie się tu kiedyś jakiś lekarz co się spotkał. Z takim przypadkiem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej, ja z kolei jestem dziewczyna, mam 20 lat i od jakis 6-7 miesiecy jak nie dluzej odczuwam podobne objawy ale po prawej stronie szyi.. bylam z tym u ortopedy ktory poslal mnie do laryngologa, laryngolog stwierdzil ze to nic takiego ale w codziennym zyciu jest to bardzo uciazliwe. smaruje voltarenem ale nie pomaga, jak nie skrece glowy to strzela, czasem sama musze wykonac odpowiednie ruchy aby cos mi tam strzelilo i przynioslo ulge.. odczuwam to jako kostny guzek w szyi, przeszkode.. czy ktos moze mi powiedziec co to jest, gdzie sie z tym udac, czy jest to usuwane operacyjnie? dodam ze od dziecka mam skolioze ale wydaje mi sie ze to nie od tego bo problem pojawil sie po intensywnych dlugotrwalych cwiczeniach.. mialam robiona tomografie ale nic nie wykazala. wiem jedynie ze ta przeszkoda to tkanka kostna, zlokalizowana gdzies kolo miesnia mostkowo-sutkowego? wszelkie sugestie mile widziane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej skoro to kręgosłup to udaj się do neurologa niech zleci rezonans jest bardziej dokładny niż TK.  Po badaniu będziesz wiedzieć czy masz się czym zamartwiac.

----------


## Olima

Wiele słyszałem o dobroczynnym działaniu wełny merino jesli chodzi o bóle kręgosłupa - może to pomożee ukoić ból w codziennych czynnościach? Np koszulka z wełny merino którą spokojnie możesz zakładać nawet na noc. 

Polecam zapoznać się z tematem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po badaniach,

Spędziłem trochę czasu na oddziale Neurologicznym
Jak się okazało rezonans miałem, ale kręgosłupa - wszystko w normie - okaz zdrowia
Do tego liczne badania nie wykazały kompletnie nic (Czynnik reumatologiczny, HCV, HCB, OB, CRP, Bilirubina, Alat itp - wszystko w normie)
Jedyne co to niedobory witaminy D3, jednak to jest normalne. Przepisali mi suplementację. 
Po wizycie u Ortopedów, Reumatologów i teraz Neurologów - nie wiem nic, a kolana nadal nie pozwalają chodzić za długo. Cały się trzęsę i stawy strzelają. 
Jeżeli po 2 miesiącach suplementacji nic się nie poprawi mam się udać do poradni psychologicznej. Jedyne co mi zostało. 

Ponawiam prośbę - czy jakiś lekarz może się wypowiedzieć w temacie. Dać jakąkolwiek sugestię, naprowadzić na cokolwiek?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobiłam badanie kki na boreliozę wyszedł wynik pozytywny ,lecz nasi lekarze nie uznają tego badania.Skoro Elisa wyszła mi negatywnie to znaczy że nie mam boreliozy według naszych lekarzy zakażników.Takie badanie uznają lekarze ILADS jeśli szpital mi nic nie wykryje;boje się pomyśleć ile kosztuje leczenie prywatnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No to dalej stoimy w miejscu. Medycyna jest bezsilna w naszym przypadku. Mam wizyte końcem sierpnia u reumatologa zobaczymy czy coś poradzi. Napisze po wiz.co i jak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co tam u was słychać? coś nowego? u mnie wysiada kolejne kolano i wszystko mnie boli, jadę na przeciwzapalnych lekach ale nie wiem jak długo dam jeszcze radę. Może to bolerioza? już nie wiem gdzie szukać pomocy? a codzienna praca mnie wykańcza czuję się jak emeryt a mam dopiero 37 lat nawet nie myślę co będzie dalej.

----------


## basia85

Ja na bóle stawów , których nabawiłam się przez pracę fizyczną  na magazynie , stosowałam leczenie farmakologiczne, które mało co pomagało . W swojej karierze byłam u  trzech reumatologów. Dopiero ostatni przepisał odpowiednie leczenie  farmakologiczne wspomagane masażami przy udziale  naturalnych  preparatów magnezowymi np.Biszofit Połtawski Polecam wam spróbować jak już nic nie pomaga poratować się jakimś preparatem z minerałami

----------


## Mocherowyberet

Dziś byłem u reumatologa , i co? dał mi antybiotyk na miesiąc twierdzi że przeciwciała w klasie igg na clamidia pneumoniae ma za wysokie i żer to ta bakteria atakuje Mi stawy? Ja jestem niedowiarkiem bo zakaźnik co innego mi mówił że igg to nie aktywna choroba i co tu zrobić? leczyć czy nie leczyć? antybiotyki też wyniszczają organizm. chyba pójdę jeszcze prywatnie do zakaźnika skonsultować tą terapię. Stawy się sypią ale czy od tego? ordynator w szpitalu odradzała leczenie z powodu samego igg? kto ma rację? każdy lekarz mówi co innego a biedny pacjent jest zdany na siebie.

Chętnie poznam ludzi ze śląska co borykają się z podobnym problemem jak ja, stawy chrupią strzelają przeskakują. Piszcie tutaj jeżeli macie podobny problem w grupie siła! A tak na marginesie stosował ktoś z was już może taki preparat "omułek" podobno bardzo dobrze wpływa na stawy?

Pozdrawiam wszystkich!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po mega długim spacerze w dość szybkim tempie zaczęły boleć  mnie kolana. Potem strzelać. Teraz mija rok i stzelają mi już wszystkie stawy, jak prowadzę auto i obracam głowę strzela mi wręcz w mózgu. Rano jak się budzę jest najgorzej, kolana, ręcę- wszystko mi gruchocze. Robiłam prześwietlenia i badania ob, crp i różne inne i wszystko jest w normie. Mam 43 lata, siedzącą pracę, jestem bardzo szczupła i nie mam bladego pojęcia z czego to się mogło wziąć.
Od 2 tygodni piję olej lniany na lepsze smarowanie i jest może odrobinę lepiej. Zrobiłam sobie ocet jabłkowy, który podobno na wszystko super działa- ale nie pomaga. Próbuję wszystkiego- teraz zabiera się za koktajle z kurkumy, która podobno działa przeciwzapalnie i zastanawiam się nad chlorellą, która podobno oczyszcza z toksyn. Zobaczymy. Masakra zeby samemu trzeba było się leczyć.

----------


## indoet93

artikel yang baik

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę od miesiąca biomarine z rekina tasmańskiego po 2 czasem 3 tabletki niektórzy stosują nawet 6 dziennie. Czy ktoś z was stosował siarę bydlęcą w tabletkach podobno taz działa dobrze na stawy. Witamina c 1000 też dobrze robi. Ja już przetestowałem kilkadziesiąt środkuw i złotego nie znalazłem. Oby tylko nie było gorzej. Piszecie jak na coś wpadniecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę od pewnego czasu takie tabletki które się nazywają Lithomax Aquamin od firmy Alg-borje. Może ktos juz słyszał albo brał? Lekarka mi poleciła. Sa z krasnorostami  :Smile:  i wlasnie łagadzą rozne bole stawowe, napięcie mieścni, odbudowują chrząstke. Czuje sporą poprawę. nie jest idealnie oczywiscie ale lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szpital nic u mnie też nie wykrył,niektórzy lekarze próbowali mi pomóc lecz mówili że moje objawy są tak dziwne że nie można ich do żadnej choroby przypiąć.Więc zostaje mi tylko ILADS.Zrobiłam według zaleceń badania na koinfekcje babesjoze i bartonelloze,czekam na wynik.Łykam antybiotyki i różne tabletki osłonowe i witaminowe,staram się wyeliminować cukier i mąkę pszenną żeby nie nabawić się grzybicy pokarmowej.Muszę stwierdzić że kości o wiele mniej strzelają a dzisiaj pierwszy raz podbiegłam od stycznia i nic mnie nie zabolało.Nie wiem czy to na 100% borelioza,bo żaden inny lekarz tego nie potwierdził.Czasami myślę że my mamy może jakąś bakterię na którą nie robią badań,bo im NFZ za to nie zapłaci.Pozdrawiam i życzę szybkiego zdiagnozowania.

----------


## Malaria

Witam. Mam 53 lata, do 50tki właściwie nie zauważałem, że mam jakieś stawy, w tym kolana...jakieś dwa lata temu podczas przypadkowego przyklękania na jedno kolano (najczęściej prawe, zewnętrzna strona) na twardej podłodze poczułem przeszywający ból...sytuacja się powtarzała ale nieregularnie więc starałem się po prostu nie klękać "bokiem".
Tak się złożyło, że na przełomie 2015 i 2016 rozpocząłem intensywną suplementację dużymi dawkami witaminy D3 (D-Vitum 4000). Po około sześciu tygodniach zauważyłem dziwne trzaski, chrupania, przeskakiwania i wrażenie "braku smaru" w obu kolanach równocześnie, odstawiłem więc D3 (i wodę zjonizowaną, którą piłem od ponad roku) i czekałem na zanik tych objawów kolanowych. Niestety, utrzymywały się nadal i po kilku miesiącach udałem się do ortopedy, który zdiagnozował chondromalację (zmiękczenie chrząstki), przepisał RTG i ForFlex - reklamowany właśnie intensywnie w TV kolagen wieprzowy (lub wołowy, zależy od serii), łykałem to świństwo do czasu aż doczytałem się, że chrząstka stawowa w kolanach NIE REGENERUJE SIĘ.
Zasięgnąłem opinii innego ortopedy, ten zasugerował mi wykonanie rezonansu. Zrobiłem prywatnie RMI obu kolan (500 zł) i wyszły jakieś niewielkie degeneracje łękotki w jednym oraz chondromalacja II stopnia w drugim - w sumie nic specjalnego i wynik nijak ma się do nagłego wystąpienia objawów w obu kolanach równocześnie. Nadal nie wiem co to jest a ponadto od kilku miesięcy zauważam podobne "stawowe" dolegliwości w odcinku szyjnym kręgosłupa. Nie mam stanu zapalnego, wykluczono boreliozę (IgG - ELISA), wyniki mam w porządku - przekroczony tylko parathormon (PTH, badanie zleciłem sobie sam), czyli hormon polipeptydowy regulujący gospodarkę wapniowo-fosforanową (uwalnianie wapnia) - idę dalej w tym kierunku, czyli do jakiegoś endokrynologa - u mnie we Wrocławiu czas oczekiwania na wizytę z NFZ to kilka lat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiecie co wam powiem chyba się poddałem już nie mam siły dalej doszukiwać się tego co mi jest. Wszystko mi strzela i przeskakuje kolana coraz bardziej bolą w karku już tak chrupie że czasami myślę że się coś sypnie to padne. Biorę różne suple na stawy vit d oraz c. Ale poprawy nie widzę bardzo bym chciał aby ktoś mi w końcu coś poradził ile jeszcze zniose tego nie wiem. Pozdrawiam wszystkich z podobnymi objawami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mogę Ci tylko zasugerować zrób sobie badanie  KKI na boreliozę ,lub wyślij krew do Berlina na LTT na boreliozę.Lecz musisz niestety leczyć się prywatnie u lekarza ilads nasi lekarze nie uznają tych badań.Od października łykam antybiotyki ,a już w grudniu po 11 miesiącach wróciłam do pracy.Są dni lepsze i gorsze ale dzięki antybiotykom nie mam bóli i przykurczy ścięgien,strzelanie w stawach mogę nazwać pykaniem,a miałam takie że bałam się że się rozsypie,że kość wyjdzie mi ze stawu i nie wróci na swoje miejsce.Wędrują mi jeszcze bóle po stawach,ale po tym co wycierpiałam to są bóle do wytrzymania i po nocy się uspakajają.Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę jak najszybszego powrotu do zdrowia.

----------


## bartosz.kowalik

wspomagaj się suplementami, one mają na prawdę zbawienne właściwości zwłaszcza witamina D która pomaga w prawidłowym funkcjonowaniu mięśni oraz w utrzymaniu zdrowych kości. Ja osobiście stosuje vita d express i śmiało polecam innym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczęło się kilka miesięcy temu. Najpierw moją uwagę przykuło strzelanie w stopach przy chodzeniu. Później stopniowo strzelanie zaczęło pojawiać się w innych stawach min. w barkach, kręgosłupie, biodrze, kolanach, łokciach, nadgarstkach, palcach. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc strzelanie pojawia się w praktycznie każdym stawie. Ból pojawia się najczęściej w kolanach, ale także w biodrze, w łokciach, nadgarstkach. Ból pojawia się zmiennie - raz w jednym stawie raz w drugim. Czasami pojawia się on w dwóch stawach jednocześnie. Strzelanie i ból jest nie do zniesienia. Nie potrafię żyć tak jak wcześniej, nie jestem tak aktywny fizycznie jak wcześniej. Przeszkadzają mi dłuższe spacery jak i inne aktywności fizyczne. Jedno z najgorszych uczuć jest wtedy, gdy po prostu czuje, że za chwilę dany staw strzeli i nie mam na to żadnego wpływu. Zgodzę się także z rozmówcami, że zazwyczaj za każdym razem szukam miejsca aby usiąść bo po prostu dłuższe stanie w jednym miejscu objawia się bólem kolan, stóp. Nie wybrałem się jeszcze do żadnego lekarza, czytałem tylko opinie lekarzy i innych ludzi z podobnymi dolegliwościami jak ja. Widzę, że sporo ludzi ma te sam problem i nie wie jak sobie z nim poradzić. Lekarza mówią co innego lub kompletnie nie wiedzą czym to się wszystko objawia. Schorzenie/choroba ta odbija się na psychice człowieka przez co łatwo wpaść w depresję. Za parę dni udaje się do reumatologa w sprawie bólu barku(kontuzja/wypadek 6 miesięcy temu), a przy okazji mam zamiar poruszyć temat strzelających stawów. Mam niecałe 24 lata, powinienem być w szczycie formy fizycznej, a czuje się jak emeryt. Proszę o jakąkolwiek pomoc w tej sprawie - wskazówki, wskazanie kierunku, w którym powinienem pójść, aby pozbyć się tej cholernej dolegliwości.

----------

